# hose



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

............................


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I've seen this too. Looks like it works great but...
on the lighter side, I wonder how much dancing around my Honey would do and after all the running, jumping and ruckus, would the hoop be large enough to give myself the shower I'd surely need! :wiggle:


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

I love how it can turn a German Shepherd into a Lab!


----------



## Cac2868 (May 15, 2016)

Rkaymay said:


> I love how it can turn a German Shepherd into a Lab!



Hahahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Has anybody tried it? I'm thinking of it for my mom's GSD...


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

My neighbor has one. She tried to use it on her dog. It is a good idea, I suppose, but when the COLD water from the hose hit the dog...well that was the end of it. If your dog doesn't mind really cold water out of the hose I think it would work but that was definitely the drawback for my neighbor using it. It sits in her garage, on the floor, unused these days.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My washer/dryer hookup is in the garage. My husband went to the hardware store and got a Y connection to hook into the hot/cold outlets in the garage so I can have warm water to bathe my guys. I've always bathed them outside because I am on a septic system. 

I use a hose sprayer attachment made by Oster, you can put the shampoo in the dispenser, it has a rinse option, works great.


----------

